# Ebook BOGO Blowout begins 5/21/11, 8am e.s.t



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Kindle board readers 

I am doing some marketing work for the author Phillip Thomas Duck and he is having an amazing giveaway to help get readers interested in his new novella. We are really struggling to get people to simply check out the intro chapter and then write a 50 word review for a chance to win an Amazon gift card, and an Amazon Kindle Reader. Any ideas? And please.....take a minute to check out and pass on if you enjoy the writing 

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

You probably aren't getting the results you want because the book doesn't appear to be on Amazon, at least I couldn't find it. The blog you've set up also does not link to the book on amazon and the first chapter is an application that appears to be inside Facebook, but asks for permission and many bloggers/reviewers (myself included) won't facebook apps to access our profile - that screams scam (not saying that you are, just a point you might consider). Best to point to the book on Amazon and we can download the sample?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome, Tyler!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tyler--

welcome to KindleBoards!

We invite you to use the book cover as your avatar and have links to the book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion (or in this case, promotion by you on behalf of Mr. Duck) is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors and publishers have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I definitely think there would be a better response if the first chapter could actually be read on a Kindle. 

For me, at least, I don't like reading from my computer screen.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Xopher, could you help me with this if you have any time? I believe you can download the first chapter onto your kindle, through www.free-ebooks.net . There are various formats on that website and I'm almost positive that the kindle was one of them.

www.free-ebooks.net


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You are the one who is coming to a Kindle forum, I would think as the one promoting the book, you would want to be sure that it is available on the KIndle


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

intinst said:


> You are the one who is coming to a Kindle forum, I would think as the one promoting the book, you would want to be sure that it is available on the KIndle


That's kind of what I was thinking... but beyond that - if this guy is in marketing, then he knows to look at that website again. You click on the book and it takes you to the photo instead of a destination. There is also NO WAY I'm clicking through a facebook redirect or application. And the book is not even on Amazon that I can say. I'll be passing on this one all together, too hinky.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

For anyone who is interested....this giveaway is not hinky! www.free-ebooks.net does offer downloads for a kindle, you just have to be a member, just as I had thought before it was posed to me on this forum. I of course double checked.

And no, Excuse Me, Miss will not be available on Amazon until July 5th, that's why a teaser chapter is available to get some feedback and hopefully pull more readers in. The teaser chapter is free on both of the links below.

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com

http://www.free-ebooks.net/authors.php?author=Phillip%20Thomas%20Duck

Please try the links again if you need to and enjoy reading for those of you that choose to, you won't regret it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll wait till I can sample it at Amazon


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

It would have been better to wait until it was on Amazon, then have the *author* give a short introduction of it here.

I am always leary of people doing this sort of thing on behalf of anyone else.  It is the way of the hinky on the internet.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for your input everyone! Unfortunately, unless you're a publisher that can afford to pay money to put out a free chapter on Amazon, then it's not available. Our only option was to put it out for the minimum of 99 cents, and we decided most people aren't going to download a sample chapter for 99 cents, so we tried another route. When it gets on Amazon, the novella will be $1.99.

Anyone else who is interested in winning Amazon gift card and Kindle (for those that don't have or would like to give away as a gift) please check out the giveaway at the link below.

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Have any kindleboard readers gotten a chance to check out the first free chapter of "Excuse Me, Miss"?  

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tyler. . .two things. . . .first:  please do not make back to back posts (like yesterday and today) more often than every 7 days.  But here I am posting so you're getting a free bump.   If you haven't done so, please read Betsy's welcome post above, and forum decorum which she links to in that post.

second:  yes, on Amazon you can get a sample.  Once it IS on Amazon, anyone can download a sample for free. . . . .and that is, frankly, where most of our members prefer to get their books. . . .some will sample from other sources, but not many want to bother to sign up with another site.  I did follow the link to the chapter which goes through Facebook -- problematic for members who aren't on Facebook, possibly -- and see that it's a PDF file.  I'm not interested in reading it on line. . .and can't read PDF's on my Kindle 1 without conversion.  So.

I see you're having a giveaway. . .which is intriguing. . . .but, honestly, I'm not keen on writing reviews of whole books, let alone just one chapter. . . . .I do hope you get some folks to try it out but, alas, until it's on Amazon, one of 'em is not going to be me.  Do update this thread (you know you can set a bookmark in your browser, right?) when it goes live there.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

My client and I were able to finally get his novella, EXCUSE ME, MISS up and running on Amazon and Smashwords as well, both for $1.99.

Summary of EXCUSE ME, MISS by Phillip Thomas Duck

"Fidelity anthropologist", sexy decoy to most, Victoria Frost will discover the answers you seek&#8230;

The night it all begins to change for Victoria Frost is no different than most. She spends it seducing another woman's husband. Handsome, charming, intelligent, any woman would be attracted to Benjamin Kingston. Victoria eases up beside him and lingers there like too much perfume. And that quickly, his wife is forgotten. The ensuing conversation is an erotically-charged game of cat and mouse. Where will it lead? In EXCUSE ME, MISS hurtling events and richly drawn characters collide in a sexy story of betrayal, the desire for loyalty, and the consequences of unfaithfulness. One woman's determination to uncover the truth for badly broken wives instead unleashes a host of personal dilemmas, and in the end the truths she discovers are mostly about herself.

http://www.amazon.com/Excuse-Me-Miss-ebook/dp/B003UYUVVG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278548423&sr=1-1


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

sounds like an exciting ready will check it out.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Zob...it definitely is an exciting read!  I hope you enjoy!  Please let me know what you think when you get a chance


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Tyler, and congratulations on the book!

As Betsy noted in her welcome post above, you are entitled to just one thread per book. So I've merged your latest post with your previous thread.

Also, please note, as you are a publisher, if Mr. Duck also joins here you and he will be treated as one person for purposes of the 7 day posting rule. Or if he starts his own thread for the same book, we will lock this one of yours.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print, again, just for clarity: 
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wanted to announce that our own Kindle board author _*Mary McDonald*_ was the winner for the $20 Amazon gift card in the EXCUSE ME, MISS Chapter 1 giveaway! Congratulations Mary!! Your review was appreciated


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey everyone...check out the "book trailer" animation for _*Excuse Me, Miss*_.

http://goanimate.com/movie/0Yn4H0OXhuw0?utm_source=linkshare&uid=0oiLrqM3hvjs


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you Sibel!

This week's contest will be ending on Sunday August 8th at midnight. All you have to do is log onto blogspot page listed below and comment on our weekly relationship question and you will be entered to win 2 FREE Kindle books. Good luck to everyone!

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Featured Author Valmore Daniels is showcasing his favorite scene this week on our blogspot page! Come check out our weekly relationship reader poll question and be entered to win 2 Free books. Up close & personal interviews with author Phillip Thomas Duck, as well as lots of other fun links...and of course a free sample of Chapter 1 of "Excuse Me, Miss"

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Come check out a sneak peak of Chapter 2 http://groups.yahoo.com/group/kindle_indie/message/12!

Chapter 1 available at Kindle_Indie Yahoo group, as well.

Check out Author Phillip Thomas Duck being featured on http://www.indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/

Check out Review on http://eclecticreview.wordpress.com/2010/08/25/excuse-me-miss-emm-series-by-phillip-thomas-duck-ebook/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

EXCERPT:

“Okay, then, Mrs. Foster, what are the red flags?”

She said, “Red flags?”

James nodded. “Have you found other women’s phone numbers in Tyson’s things?”

“Tyson is a freelance business consultant, he’d never be that sloppy,” she said.

James ticked off a litany of other offenses. “Fragrance in his clothes? Unusual number of wrong number or hang-up calls placed to your home? Unexplainable mileage on his vehicle? A sudden increase in his work hours? An increase in the time he spends out of town for supposed business? Odd credit card transactions…?”

Gina Foster vigorously shook her head. “No. Nothing like that at all.”

“Behavioral changes then?” James ventured.

Again, Tyson Foster’s longsuffering wife shook her head. “A woman just knows,” she explained. “It’s not the things he does, but rather the things he doesn’t do. A man that truly loves you touches you in a certain way. He looks at you in a certain way. You’re the first thing on his mind when he wakes, and the last before he goes to sleep. And you can tell that by the way he kisses you, especially first thing in the morning and later at night. He kisses you then as if it’s the first time your lips have ever touched.” She paused and let out a breath. It had the finality of a last breath. Then she steeled her shoulders again. “Tyson is going through the motions with me.”


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Come join our blogspot as a follower www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com and be eligible for

OCTOBER FAN FEST!!!! Coming soon with lots of prizes and fun ONLY for the followers!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

"Excuse Me, Miss" is now available at Barnes & Noble (and other premium catalog ebook sellers), as well as Amazon & Smashwords $1.99

Temptation plus opportunity equals trouble…

How well do you trust your partner?

“Fidelity anthropologist”, sexy decoy to most, Victoria Frost will discover the answers you seek…

The night it all begins to change for Victoria Frost is no different than usual. She spends it seducing another woman’s husband. Handsome, charming, intelligent, any woman would be attracted to Benjamin Kingston. Victoria eases up beside him and lingers there like too much perfume. And that quickly, for him, his wife is forgotten. The ensuing conversation is an erotically-charged game of cat and mouse. Where will it lead? In EXCUSE ME, MISS hurtling events and richly drawn characters collide in a sexy story of betrayal, the desire for loyalty, and the consequences of unfaithfulness. One woman’s determination to uncover the truth for badly broken wives instead unleashes a host of personal dilemmas, and in the end the truths she discovers are mostly about herself.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

_*Chapter 1*_

THE NIGHT IT ALL began to change for me was no different than most. I spent it in the usual fashion, seducing another woman's husband. The seduction took place at LOOK, an art gallery in Jersey City, New Jersey. Close enough to New York to carry some of the same sounds and smells, but a touch less frenetic. The art gallery immediately drew me in with brick walls painted chocolate, gypsum plaster walls painted a light cream, and a hint of cinnamon and vanilla in the air. Muted lighting, low key. I almost didn't feel the usual pangs of guilt for what I was about to do.

Almost.

I spotted Beverly Marie Kingston's husband by a painting that took up most of a cream-colored wall. Age forty-five, but he looked a decade younger, the benefits of three days each week at an LA Fitness. He was cloaked in black slacks and an attention-seeking lime green shirt. Expensive leather shoes, Piaget timepiece, a diamond-encrusted platinum bracelet on his right wrist. He sipped at a glass of ginger ale, my favorite soft drink as it turns out, letting his shirt sleeve snake up his arm with each sip so all of the attractive ladies in attendance could catch the gleam of his jewelry and put two and two together: wealthy and content spending that wealth on a variety of gaudy and unnecessary items. What many women foolishly considered a good catch.

I headed his way.

When I eased into his personal space he glanced at me briefly but casually went back to admiring the art. There'd been a slight hitch in the gesture, though, and so I knew he was in play. I lingered there beside him, like too much perfume, before moving on. But even after I'd stepped away I wasn't completely gone from his imagination. His mind was fixated, I'm certain, on the beautiful stranger in the form-fitting, red dress and three-inch heels. That quickly I'd become the muse in all of his fantasies. That quickly I had his nose wide open. I had experience with his type, so I knew this as fact.

I found my way to an admittedly eye-catching sculpture and stopped there contemplating love at first sight. As I expected, Beverly Marie's husband sidled up next to me a moment later with his lies carefully thought out. A sip of ginger ale made his sleeve slip back once again.

I ignored him and the platinum bracelet on his wrist.

"Natalia truly outdid herself this time," he said.

I didn't respond, but lingered long enough to further infiltrate his thoughts. Then I left him standing there and moved toward another sculpture.

"Excuse me, miss?" he called out for me in a deep baritone. A radio voice.

I kept moving, putting plenty of sway in my hips.

"Miss?" he called again.

I took that perfect moment to go ahead and turn back. Everything I did was calculated.

I eyed him, but still offered no words, just stood there smoking him over. His skin was a shade darker than nut brown. Hair cut close and absent of any visible gray; his face clean-shaven, free of razor bumps. Much taller than what I'd prepared for. About six-two. Wide-shouldered with strong hands that belonged wrapped around a woman's waist. Beverly Marie's preferably.

"I didn't mean to alarm you," he said.

"You didn't," I replied.

"But you walked off."

The first hint of his arrogance. It was beyond the realm of possibility, in his mind, for any woman to walk away once he'd spoken.

"I don't know a Natalia," I explained.

Under different circumstances I wouldn't have explained myself. I'd have walked away for the second time. But I couldn't do any of that with Beverly Marie Kingston's husband. That bothered me, my lack of say in the matter.

"Hovhannisyan," he said, and, no doubt noticing the furrowing of my brows added, "She was born in Yerevan, the Republic of Armenia. Fascinating woman. She has some stories to tell." He smiled as if he expected me to be impressed by the people he knew and their depth.

I said, "And?"

The smile was nudged aside by a frown. "Natalia's the director of the gallery."

I simply nodded and resumed my assessment of the sculpture before me.

"Ceramic and bronze," he said, undeterred by my dismissal. "By exploring figurative and narrative subjects, the sculptor raises questions about the human condition with impacts form rather than confinement to realism. It's without question a thing of beauty. As lovely as art gets."

I wanted to concur. His analysis sounded intelligent and at least as well thought out as his lies to come. If I had a stomach for art I would've been impressed. Intelligence turned me on.

"A perfect blend of objective reality with mythology and flights of fancy," he added, to keep the conversation flowing. "Wouldn't you say?"

I started to say, "Yeah, all of that," but I heard myself reply, "Comic surrealism at its finest."

I'd done my homework.

"Yes. Exactly." He turned to me. Something as pretty as a flower bloomed in his eyes.

I prepared myself to move on once again.

He quickly asked, "You're here alone?"

I turned back yet again. "Sure am. And that's just how I prefer it."

"That's a troubling worldview from someone so beautiful."

"Who said that was my entire worldview?"

"What's your name?" he asked.

"And why should I tell you?"

"I asked nicely."

"So did Ted Bundy, I'm sure."

"Who?"

I sighed as a show of exasperation. "I have to know about more than just art," I told Beverly Marie Kingston's husband. "The world is full of evil, and I have to be aware of that."

"I'm not evil," he said.

"So you say."

"I'd just like to have a name to attach to your pretty face." He raised both arms in surrender. Ginger ale splashed his wrist and forearm but he didn't seem to notice. "Pardon me."

I had to know the correct steps for this dance. I'd pushed it as far as I could. Time to waltz some more.

"Vicki," I said. I'd stopped giving out false names because I would oftentimes forget the name I'd originally given. My employer wasn't too happy with that decision, believing it exposed me to unnecessary danger, but my charms won out. It was too taxing on my brain to remember the details of a fake name. In my line of work awkward recoveries were anathema.

"Vicki," Beverly Marie's husband said, tasting it on his tongue. "I like that. Very sexy."

I smirked. "Come on now. You're definitely reaching. There's nothing particularly sexy about my name."

"Maybe it's your carriage, then," he said, smiling, his teeth straight and as near to white as teeth could be.

"My carriage?"

"Can I tell you something, Vicki?"

I tsked. "I see how this works. You don't answer questions, you just ask them. Controlling are we?"

"Most women appreciate a man willing to control some things," he said, smiling with mirth.

Things came out sounding like thangs.

He was getting comfortable with me.

I aided and abetted that comfort, sexy-moaned, "Mmm. I can't argue with you there."

That caused him to clear his throat and swallow, hard. I did my best to keep a shadow from crossing my face.

"By the way, Vicki, my name is Benjamin Kingsto-" He actually smirked as he caught himself, and cleared his throat. "Benjamin."

I frowned in displeasure. "Benjamin. And here I was hoping for something sexy to match your&#8230;carriage."

His laugh was a great boom of a thing that had likely broken more than a few women's hearts. Now that we were deeply engaged in easy conversation not-sexy-named Benjamin had morphed into a natural born lady-killer. He reached forward and took my willing hand. "I'm certain I could make Benjamin and sexy synonymous in your mind, Vicki. Believe that."

"That a proposition?" I teased. He still held my hand in a warm grip.

"A solid verbal commitment," he replied.

"Speaking of commitments&#8230;" I eased my hand away, finally, and turned his left hand over. I fingered the knuckle of the naked digit on his matrimonial hand. Thought of my own naked digit and smiled.

"That's right, baby. I'm single and free to mingle," he said, biting his lip.

He thought my smile was for him. Good.

I continued examining his finger. No mark whatsoever on it. I'd always held some measure of respect for the men with a pale ring of skin where the wedding band should've been, or those that moved to stuff their hand in their pocket when I looked in that vicinity. He was neither. I can't deny holding that against him.

"Okay," I said. "That's good to know. I don't get involved with married men. That's a deal breaker right there." I paused and sexed up my tone. "So tell me about yourself, Benjamin."

"I'm an architect," he said. "And you?"

I couldn't help but laugh and shake my head. Brevity is the soul of wit? "Quick on the draw there, Benjamin. I'm not sure I appreciate that. I need a man with some staying power."

Everything I said had a hint of sex behind it.

"Trying to move beyond the preliminaries so we can get to the good part," Beverly Marie's husband replied. "The good part, you'll relish that, Vicki. Trust me when I tell you."

"Trust." I let the foul word dangle in the air.

"The key to all happiness in a relationship," he had the nerve to tell me.

It took the strength of the God I no longer prayed to, that and a desire to see this situation through completely, to keep me from slapping not-sexy-named Benjamin's handsome face.

"Where do you live, Benjamin?"

Pause. "All over. I travel a lot."

"What address is on your income tax return?" I prodded.

He cleared his throat. "Chicago."

His lies and the ease at which he told them were more impressive than his knowledge of art.

"Chicago's nice?"

"Beautiful city." His gaze drifted away from me for the first time.

"I don't understand," I said. "So how come you don't have a better half to share that beautiful city with?"
His eyes were on me again, narrowed, looking out over a smirk. "As I said, Vicki, I travel a great deal. That leaves me little time to establish relationships or work on starting a family. Unfortunately."

That one word, unfortunately, and the disingenuousness of how Benjamin Kingston used it, would be the top soil over his grave of lies. I took then to ease into the million-dollar question.

"I guess you've cleared all of my hurdles, Benjamin. You don't seem like a psycho."

"I'm passionate but harmless, Vicki."

"So what do you want to do tonight?" There it was.

"You mean after we leave here?" he asked without hesitation.

We.

"Yes," I said, nodding.

I was art on the cream-colored gypsum plaster walls, that's what not-sexy-named Benjamin's eyes spoke to me. "You're an out-of-towner or you live nearby here, Vicki?"

"I live close by," I admitted.

"I won't disrespect you by asking you to my hotel room. But maybe we could go to your place and do our thing?"

Thang.

"You think getting me is that easy?" I asked.

He shook his head. "Quite the opposite. But you do look as if you could use some company. I want to be that company. Hopefully I've earned a chance to fill your need."

"I don't need anything," I told him.

He wasn't the only one capable of a lie.

"Everybody needs something, Vicki. Especially companionship and love. There's no shame in being lonely from time to time."

"I've had my fill of players."

"Only game I'm interested in right now is Love Connection."

"Mmm," I sexy-moaned. "Chuck Woolery. I always loved him."

"Let me be your Chuck Woolery," he begged. So deep were his needs and desires he'd probably lie down and bark at the moon and roll over and fetch a rib eye bone if I asked him to.

"So come again," I said. "Tell me exactly what it is you want from me?"

"You make it sound so selfish, Vicki. It's not what I want. What I want to give."

"Altruistic are we? I'm listening, Robin Hood."

"I'm being serious, Vicki."

"You're not being quite clear enough is what you're being, Benjamin."

"I want to undress you, sex you, and lay next to you," he said.

I smiled. "You are from Chicago. Jesse Jackson wants his Mack returned ASAP."

"Not nice, Vicki, I was trying to be romantic."

"That's right up there with 'never trust a big butt and a smile.'"

"You can trust me," he lied.

I asked, "Natalia from the Republic of Armenia have a restroom somewhere in here, Benjamin?"

"Turn right by the arrangement of lilies you passed when you first walked in."

His smile belonged to a man without a mortgage and other equally significant commitments. I noticed the perfect crease of his pants, the high shine of his expensive leather shoes. His smile belonged to a man that didn't have an attentive wife waiting for him at home.

"Let me go freshen up real quick and we can go to my place," I said.

Not-sexy-named Benjamin's eyes brightened and I wondered if he'd ever looked at his wife in that manner, and if he had, why he had stopped. Or did he still carry the pretenses of a truly faithful partner? Did he still kiss Beverly Marie in all of her favorite places? Did he in fact create new favorite places from time to time? Was his wife wondering at that very moment if she were losing her mind? Making things up that didn't exist? Obsessing? Creating fire where there wasn't even smoke? I myself wondered how a married architect from Kenilworth, New Jersey became a single architect from Chicago who traveled too much to start a family. Unfortunately.

"Don't keep me waiting too long," Benjamin said, breaking my thoughts.

"I won't."

Harmony bleated a song out of my sexy walk, my movement one of poetry. I'd worked on the walk forever. It had to encourage duplicity. I looked over my shoulder, caught Beverly Marie's husband watching me. He turned away, not quite bashful, gave the sculpture more study.
I slipped past the arrangement of lilies near the front of the gallery, straight through the lobby, and out into the cooling air of the evening. The heat from earlier in the day would return tomorrow. Augusts' scorching heat is the only faithful thing in this world of liars and cheaters.
I was at my car, keys in hand, when I felt my shoulder jerk back violently.

"What kind of game are you playing, Vicki?"


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

EXCERPT:

TIERE’s store hours were from 11 a.m. until 7 p.m. According to Lynn Johns the best time to visit the pet store was shortly after three o’clock, the quietest hour for some reason. I arrived punctually, dressed in an animal print short-sleeve blouse for irony, a pair of black shorts, and strapless sandals. Lynn Johns’s husband looked up from a Paris for DUMMIES softcover at the sound of the bell chime over the door. After spotting me, he placed the yellow-and-black book facedown on the counter, opened to the page he’d been reading, and stood from a stool to greet me. Handsome man. Silver hair streaked with black, rugged jawline, masonry hands. A touch of olive coloring in his skin tone. Gray-blue eyes that made me think of the weather. I pictured him in a Sears catalogue modeling Harbor Bay plaid flannel shirts and Carhartt work pants.

He came around the counter. I walked in to meet him half way.

The dance had begun even though he didn’t know it.

I smiled, and he nodded coolly. His gaze swept over my breasts.

“Hi, there,” I said. “I need a gift for a friend. I’m looking for one of those”—I held my arms up and gestured with them to approximate something—“To house a large pet snake in.”

“You’re talking about a vivarium,” he told me.

“That’s similar to an aquarium isn’t it?”

“Yes, yes, that’s right.” Nod, crooked smile. “Except a vivarium’s for carnivorous reptiles instead of water pets.”

“My friend has a Burmese python,” I said.

His gray-blues eyes came alive. “Really? That’s a threatened species. How did your friend come to own one?”

I flashed a conspiratorial smile. “Wouldn’t you like to know?”

“I can surely keep a secret,” he said.

“I bet you can,” I volleyed back.

His chuckle belonged to a college professor, not a pet store owner or a cheating husband.

“Black market, I assume,” he said.

“It’s light yellowish,” I said, ignoring his last comment. “Has these brown elongated splotches edged in black, a lance-shaped mark on its head.”

“Feeding it must be a hassle for your friend.”

I shuddered. “Without question. Mice, rats, rabbits.”

“Most women would be nauseated by the thought of it,” he said. “You must really care for this friend.”

What he really wanted to know was whether the friend and I were bed buddies.

I touched his arm. “I’m not most women.”

“I can clearly see that.”

“Can you now?”

“Clearly,” he said, flashing that crooked smile again.

“What about you?” I asked.

“Me? I don’t follow.”

“Are you like most men?”

“I’d certainly hope not.”


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

"Excuse Me, Miss" dropped down to *$1.79* on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UYUVVG


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

BOOK LOVERS.....Purchase "Excuse Me, Miss" for $1.79 and be eligible for a $50 Amazon gift card!! See details ..http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/october-fan-festonly-for-followers.html

VOTE for #8 "Excuse Me, Miss" on the October Cover Contest!!! http://yougottareadcovers.blogspot.com/2010/10/october-voting.html


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

WIN a $50 Amazon gift card!

To enter, simply purchase _*"Excuse Me, Miss" for $1.79*_ and then send the receipt to [email protected]

For more details....http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/october-fan-festonly-for-followers.html

Contest ends 10.31.10 so HURRY!!! Good odds


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Author Phillip Thomas Duck is seeking out new "Wacky Wednesday" questions and in return is giving away a free copy of romantic suspense novella "Excuse Me, Miss" to each person who submits a question, that is chosen to be used to interview authors on our Wacky Wednesday Interviews.

For more info......www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I merged your latest post with your existing book thread. . .you'll recall that we ask that you have just one thread per book.  Please do not start new threads even for giveaways or contests. . . .thanks.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Would you hire a sexy decoy to check up on your spouse? Check out Chapter 1 of "Excuse Me, Miss" by Phillip Thomas Duck http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/chapter-1-of-excuse-me-miss.html


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

*What happens when the sexy decoy falls for her target? *

Check out a sample of this Romantic Suspense novella, priced at $1.99 on Amazon, B&N, Smashwords, KOBO, etc.

http://www.amazon.com/Excuse-Me-Miss-EMM-ebook/dp/B003UYUVVG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1292293011&sr=8-2


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

How are your books doing and where do you advertise them I would love to know your scoop.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Zob. My books are doing well. I advertise mostly the same as others, with blogs, facebook, twitter, and simply being on forums to interact and get the word out about "Excuse Me, Miss". Feel free to check out my blog if you're interested.

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

NEW Excerpt from "Excuse Me, Miss" $1.99 Romantic Suspense http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UYUVVG

*EXCERPT:*

"When did you start suspecting Tyson of straying?" James asked her.

"I don't believe my husband has been faithful at any point in the marriage," she replied.

I shuddered at those words.

"What exactly led you to us, if I might ask, Mrs. Foster?"

"An acquaintance," she said, with a smirk in the tone.

"No," James said, "I apologize. That's not what I meant. Let me clarify a bit further. You say that your husband has never been faithful to you, why come to us now, after seven years?"

"I'm tired of it."

James considered that response for a moment, then tapped a stack of papers on his desk. A gesture that meant it was time for business. "Okay, then, Mrs. Foster, what are the red flags?"

She said, "Red flags?"

James nodded. "Have you found other women's phone numbers in Tyson's things?"

"Tyson is a freelance business consultant, he'd never be that sloppy," she said.

James ticked off a litany of other offenses. "Fragrance in his clothes? Unusual number of wrong number or hang-up calls placed to your home? Unexplainable mileage on his vehicle? A sudden increase in his work hours? An increase in the time he spends out of town for supposed business? Odd credit card transactions&#8230;?"

Gina Foster vigorously shook her head. "No. Nothing like that at all."

"Behavioral changes then?" James ventured.

Again, Tyson Foster's longsuffering wife shook her head. "A woman just knows," she explained. "It's not the things he does, but rather the things he doesn't do. A man that truly loves you touches you in a certain way. He looks at you in a certain way. You're the first thing on his mind when he wakes, and the last before he goes to sleep. And you can tell that by the way he kisses you, especially first thing in the morning and later at night. He kisses you then as if it's the first time your lips have ever touched." She paused and let out a breath. It had the finality of a last breath. Then she steeled her shoulders again. "Tyson is going through the motions with me."


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Come check out the website for "Excuse Me, Miss" http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/wacky-wednesday-interviews_28.html

Wacky Wednesday Interview with author Rachel Howzell and much more!


----------



## nealsillars (Dec 10, 2010)

I wouldn't pay for a sexy decoy to check up on my spouse but I'm considering suggesting to my wife that she do so.

I'll review it if I find it.

Neal


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Neal!  I always appreciate a review  The story uncovers much more than just someone's cheating affairs.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

sexy suspense I love it keep up the good work.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

What is a "fidelity anthropologist"? "Excuse Me, Miss"...

http://www.amazon.com/Excuse-Miss-Love-Suspense-ebook/dp/B003UYUVVG


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Review  of "Excuse Me, Miss" from "Rae" at Goodreads:

4.5 - This is a 5 star story for me and my only real complaint is that I wish it was longer and preferably a series!

Mr. Duck wrote from a female perspective pretty impressively while showcasing 'fidelity anthropologist'/sexy decoy Victoria "Vicki" Frost as our narrator and main character. Vicki works to test the fidelity of married men and give their wives some comfort but at the same time, she is hiding secrets of her own which start to unravel when she happens to fall for one of the husbands she's testing.

This was an awesome story. I really liked the way Mr. Duck wrote Vicki as a whip smart yet vulnerable character. Even the guy she falls for is complex yet a good guy who tries to do right that I found myself rooting for them despite the context of their relationship


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

_*EXCUSE ME, MISS ....now ONLY 99 cents!!!*_

http://www.amazon.com/Excuse-Miss-Romantic-Suspense-ebook/dp/B003UYUVVG/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

The 2nd book in the "Excuse Me, Miss" Series is coming out soon. A sneak preview of MODESTY (Excuse Me, Miss #2) can be found at:

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/modesty-chapter-1-2.html


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

MODESTY - Excuse Me, Miss #2, - due to be available on Amazon before March 1st.

Chapters 1 & 2

*1*

THE PAIN MOVED THROUGH Andrew Pearson like a fist to the stomach. Ulcers. Maybe something far worse. The Big C was a possibility, he supposed. He clenched his teeth to chase away the hurt, but still his eyes watered. Nausea salted his mouth. Thick, briny saliva that also carried the flavors of Jack Daniels, of Smirnoff vodka, of Schweppes ginger ale and Tums and Pepto-Bismol. He allowed himself a glance at the radiant numbers on the digital cable box and then pressed SEND on his cell phone again. 4:48. Dusk not too far off. In twelve minutes and some-odd seconds he'd be dead if she didn't answer one of his calls.

Please enjoy the music while your party is reached.

"Stand Tall" by the Dirty Heads filtered through Andrew's cell phone receiver.

He waited, hoping this would be the call she answered.

Her.

Champagne blond hair, haunting eyes the color of wet lawn, bare shoulders. Her best feature, those shoulders. And she'd known it, too.

Nearly all of her tops left her shoulders exposed.

The ringback tone continued to play. Andrew closed his eyes and kneaded his temples when the part about pressure blared in his ears. The central system in the house fanned out cool air but his T-shirt was tattooed to his skin at the shoulder blades and under the arms. The heat index had moved in the opposite direction of the starved Dow Jones Industrial Average.

Andrew's call was dumped into voice mail. This time he didn't sigh in defeat. He paused ever so briefly and pressed END and carefully placed the phone facedown on the kitchen counter. Next to a stack of letters. Bills mostly. July's mortgage, MasterCard statement, a square warning slip from Blockbuster Video gently asking that Andrew Pearson please return Nine Lives or expect the credit card on file to be debited the full price of the movie.

He peeled off his Hanes T-shirt and used it to sop up as much sweat as he could. Tossed the damp shirt on a barstool that already had his wrinkled Perry Ellis dress shirt draped over it. Bare-chested now, and just over ten minutes from his end, he undid his belt and eased it from the loops of his pants. Sterling silver buckle, calfskin strap. He tested the belt's resistance, stretched it with both hands, imagined it biting into his neck. Imagined his neck broken, his carotid arteries pinched closed and denying him a sufficient oxygen supply. Horrendous thoughts, all of that, but still it would be so much cleaner than&#8230;

He tossed the belt on the barstool with his Hanes T-shirt and Perry Ellis dress shirt.

Stood there for a beat in the center of his kitchen and contemplated more in that quiet moment than he had in thirty-five years of living. Looked back over it all. Thoughts of his five-year-old self almost choking to death on a Jawbreaker candy. The nasty spill off of his Huffy at twelve, his helmetless head smacking the asphalt and making a thud sound that sickened him now just remembering it. Repeating a similar trauma at twenty-one, that time having to lay down his Suzuki and wish for the best as it slid into an oncoming Monte Carlo. The kid at the wheel of the Chevrolet just as shaken as Andrew was, and just as thankful to be alive. Roads slick with rain downpour that day. Speed was most definitely a factor. Without question Andrew's fault.

He'd cheated death more than his share.

Another glance at the digital cable box.

4:54.

Six minutes potentially remaining in his life.

He staggered the few feet back to the kitchen counter and picked up his cell phone again.

Please enjoy the music while your party is reached.

Champagne blond hair, haunting eyes the color of wet lawn, bare shoulders.

Tears filled Andrew's eyes.

He bit his lip to try and alleviate the trembling.

Shame gripped him as the call cycled to voice mail yet again and he made a sound like a puppy with a carpenter nail embedded deep in the 
meat of its paw.

What did Jesus say on the cross at the end? Joel Osteen had mentioned it on television just a few days ago. Strasburg on the mound for the Washington Nationals, plowing through the St. Louis Cardinals lineup. Good run support, a blowout. Andrew had turned the channel, stopped on the jovial preacher. Uplifting message delivered with a wide smile.

Yes, yes.

It is finished.

Jesus's last words.

With the phone in his ever tightening grip, Andrew moved into the living room-his favorite room in the house-and took everything in. Artwork hung on the wood-paneled walls, greenery spread throughout in lavish pots, expensive furniture and Oriental rugs laid out on polished wood flooring. He'd done well. This home was something to be proud of. Julianne would have years and years of joy left here. Maybe she'd even remarry.

It is finished.

Andrew dropped the cell phone on the coffee table. It bounced several times and landed flat, monitor screen face up, a carpet of Julianne's Cosmopolitan and O magazines under it. For some strange reason that tickled him. His eyes watered and his nose ran and laughter rose from way down deep in his chest and filled the room.

And then, just as quickly, the laughter faded.

Nothing but sadness left.

Cosmopolitan and O.

Christ.

Now, the end so near, Andrew wanted to open the pages and flip through the magazines. Funny how things he'd always resisted were now desires. Root beer probably wasn't so bad after all. He could imagine his handsome face absent the goatee he'd worn since his twenties. A random Nora Roberts download or two on his Kindle wouldn't necessarily soil the James Patterson and James Lee Burke novels he preferred. Cosmo and O. Bet there was a great article in one or both about wonderful storage ideas for a small space.
Open up your mind, Julianne always begged of him.

4:58.

Two minutes.

He glanced at his cell phone one last time, finally allowing himself a sigh. One final call? One final try? He shook his head as if someone else had asked him the questions. Calm came over him as he made peace with a life in foreclosure. He smiled for the final time.
It took just forty seconds of his remaining two minutes to adjust the thermostat and walk through the house and reach the door that led down into the basement where his guns were stored. Most of them his father's, a few he'd added to the collection since the old man departed this world. A Winchester he'd picked up down in North Carolina, a futuristic looking H & K the old man wouldn't have liked that he'd ordered online.

Enough of that.

No time for reminiscing. Andrew literally shook the thoughts away. Steeled his shoulders. The basement door was just off of the kitchen. He left it ajar and descended the creaky stairs with surprising strength. Buoyed by purpose.

The twelve-gauge Boss shotgun winked at him from its housing like a committed lover. Andrew retrieved it, pushed two shells in, and walked across the cold cement floor with the shotgun at port arms. He settled directly in the center of the musky room. A lone light bulb offered just a crumb of illumination. The chair he'd arranged directly below it was old and wooden but sturdy. He plopped down in the chair.
The prayer was quick and familiar.

Oh, that You would bless me indeed, and enlarge my territory, that Your hand would be with me, and that You would keep me from evil, that I may not cause pain

The prayer of Jabez.

He finished with a hearty Amen and sat there smiling sadly, the same smile from upstairs; it hadn't left his face. The shotgun lay across his lap like the child he'd never be a father to. If only Theresa had picked up just one of his calls. Not much to ask for. How many times had he called today? Seven&#8230;eight&#8230;ten? Some calls restricted, others with his cell phone number unblocked. If only she'd picked up just one. Just one. Just one. Just one, Theresa. Just one.

Champagne blond hair, haunting eyes the color of&#8230;

Andrew's watch beeped.

Without hesitation he put the end of the shotgun barrel in his mouth and pulled the trigger. His chin, mouth, and lower cheeks remained, but the upper part of his head misted the air and painted the light bulb with crimson matter the consistency of oatmeal.

*2*

MOTION-SENSOR LIGHTS FLASHED on when Julianne stepped up on her porch. The electric bug zapper at the corner of the house sizzled and crackled as mosquitoes and dragonflies flew into the grid. Julianne's skin was moist and warm as if she'd just stepped from a hot shower. The walk up the drive, in this heat, was all it took. She trapped her Blackberry Curve-cheek to shoulder-and eased the house key into the lock, two bags of groceries sitting at her feet. Then she turned back, pointed her keychain at the BMW X5 parked in the circular drive. Chirp, chirp. Headlights blinked like eyes with grit in them.

"Allowing Catalina to use the Saab to drive your kids to school doesn't exactly qualify you as a liberal, honey," Julianne said into the Blackberry as she crossed the threshold and entered the house. She felt along the wall, touched against the light switch, flipped it up, and chased away the pitch black darkness.

Shoulder-length hair the color of crushed cranberries pinned back into a tight ponytail. A spray of freckles on her cheeks and nose dotted her tanned, oval-shaped face. Eyes as green as Palmolive dish detergent. She was dressed in tan Armani Exchange cargo pants and a punch-colored Sky 'Dalene' top. Four days at the LA Fitness each week kept Julianne's curves in fashion as well. Defined arms and shoulders, shredded abs, treadmill-ready legs.

"Speaking of which, I'm feeling my inner Sarah Palin," Julianne said, shuddering against the cold. "Todd&#8230;Bristol, I'm home," she called out, chuckling. She clutched the grocery bags and moved briskly through the foyer. "No, honey, I don't have a fever. It's cold as Alaska in my home right now. Igloos where my couch should be. Andrew's apparently lost his mind. I'd hear it for days if I were this reckless with our precious air conditioning."

She made the necessary adjustments with the thermostat and made her way to the kitchen while her friend Liz rambled on in her ear. She placed the two bags of groceries on the counter, glanced at the stack of bills for a split second, then engaged herself in the conversation again. "It's surprising to hear you take that tone, Liz. Sarah Palin and you share such commonalities. You'd think one hockey mom would embrace the other."

Last month it had been a vegan diet. The month before was historical romance novels. This month Liz had reshaped herself into a bleeding heart liberal. Anything with a hint of conservatism sent her off on a high-pitched rant. It was such a joy to needle her.
"Don't get yourself unsuitably worked up, Liz. Think of the baby."

Second trimester.

Liz popped them out like an assembly line. Her two boys and three girls all had VIN numbers. 
No worries. Liz didn't have to think of the baby. She could've given birth upside down with Sean Hannity on the television in the background.
"Hey, Liz? If it's a boy I vote for the name Rush," Julianne said. "A girl you could use Sarah, of course. Or Ann. Or Laura." Ann Coulter. Laura Ingraham. Conservatives to their death. Julianne bit her lip to stifle the wanted laughter as Liz's high-pitched voice shrieked in her ear.
Then: "My foot won't reach back that far, Liz&#8230;and I wouldn't do that with it if it could." Even with the phone held away from her ear Julianne could hear Liz's voice, strong and chastising.

"Forgive me," Liz said a moment later. "What if Andy and I make a healthy donation to the Boys & Girls Clubs of America? And I could even help you on some Tuesdays down at the soup kitchen. Would that make us friends again?"
Liz said it would, her voice, amazingly, raising another octave.

"Consider it done, then."

They blew each other kisses-mwah&#8230;mwah-and disconnected.

Immediately Julianne's eyes settled on the basement door. The cottage as cold as a tray of ice cubes, the basement door left open, Andrew must be having another bad day. Julianne sighed with worry. Moved to the basement door and called down to him from the top of the stairs. Nothing. Probably down there listening to his iPod. All of those dark songs that soured his mood. She stepped into the near dark and moved to go stir him. She'd picked up a pack of UNO cards at the grocery store, pure impulse buy. Maybe that would get a smile out of Andrew. If he asked nicely she might even play the naked version he delighted in when they were first dating.

Take four cards and lose the bra.

"Andrew, Drew, Andy," she playfully called out as she descended the stairs. Halfway down her steps slowed and lines formed in her forehead.

A rancid smell like voided bowels and urine and&#8230;

"Andy?" she whispered.

Six more steps and she'd be at the bottom.

She took two and stopped completely. Her heart felt as if it was ready to leap from her chest cavity. "Andy?" she whispered once more. 
Another tentative step. Then another.

A red, disco glow made Julianne blink her eyes. She stood there near the bottom of the stairwell, paralyzed for a moment, her brain circuitry lagging a few seconds behind, then turned and bolted up the steps, screaming at full tilt the entire way.

**To read "Excuse Me, Miss #1"...http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UYUVVG


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Buy One Get One FREE promo.....all 99 cent ebooks! Loads of genres and books to choose from.

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/ebook-bogo-blowout.html to see details and book selection

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------

